# Long Worm...



## Dendro Guy (Nov 9, 2009)

Can anyone identify this worm or at least confirm if it's parasitic or not? Found in my D. lamasi tank.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like an earth worm or something.

Where was it found? In the soil, in water or elsewhere?

How big is it? Just need an idea as to the size since there isn't anything by it for comparison.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

pygmypiranha said:


> Looks like an earth worm or something.
> 
> Where was it found? In the soil, in water or elsewhere?
> 
> How big is it? Just need an idea as to the size since there isn't anything by it for comparison.


i agree with that


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

pygmypiranha said:


> Looks like an earth worm or something.
> 
> Where was it found? In the soil, in water or elsewhere?
> 
> How big is it? Just need an idea as to the size since there isn't anything by it for comparison.


I agree it looks like an earthworm of sorts. To give you an idea of size, it looks like it is sitting on a FF culture lid.


----------



## Dendro Guy (Nov 9, 2009)

It was found in the water breeding cup so I was worried it could have came out while the egg was deposited. Its about 1.5" long


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

The bands on the sides of it make me think it's an earthworm. As does the color.

I was looking in my frog books and the worm parasites are typically a lot smaller than 1.5".


----------



## Dendro Guy (Nov 9, 2009)

The size did throw me off but then again I don't know what the lifecycle of the worm is so the adult worm may not live inside the frog?


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

True, but it doesn't look like a tapeworm or something like that.

And it's pretty large to be living outside of an animal.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Its a Oligochaete.. aka one of the many earthworms...non parasitic.. 

Ed


----------



## Dendro Guy (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I won't worry about it then. It did seem to have detritus in it's gut so maybe it is some sort of earthworm. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

It is in fact an earthworm. You probably carried it in on some dirt or plant roots. Take it and a few of its brothers and sisters and go fishing.


----------

